# "zombie" kde building at random packages



## Mage (Dec 17, 2011)

I am actually installing KDE on a fresh FreeBSD-9_0-RC3 with ZFS root.

It happened several times that the compilation/installation of some KDE packages went "zombie". It just stopped at some part of the installation. No error message, nothing in dmesg, nothing in messages, load at 0, CPU usage at 0. Just like paused.

I could press ctrl-c almost every time and restart the installation. When I did this the package just compiled fine second time. Then another package did the same thing. It happed at least 8 times.

FreeBSD and KDE were installed on the same computer 4 days ago and nothing like this ever happened. Also it didn't happen today when I installed xorg (right before kde).

The differences are:
- 4 days ago I installed the system onto external USB HDD, today onto an Intel 320 SSD (latest firmware)
- 4 days ago almost everything was installed with default options, today I checked every "threading support" and "optimized flags" options

I have no /etc/make.conf

I googled a lot but didn't find anything. dmesg says the drive is in ahci mode.


----------



## Mage (Dec 17, 2011)

I also checked using gcc4.4+ somewhere.


----------



## xibo (Dec 17, 2011)

This is most probably related to the automoc bug reported that I can't find now. It will be fixed when KDE moves to use cmake's integrated functionality instead of automoc but noone knows when that might be. Also, it's related to threading support, not optimization or gcc version (although of cause bugs there can be nasty, too).


----------



## Mage (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you. You are right, there were 2-8 automoc4 processes running (in deadlock) when installation stalled.

I managed the installation with a lot of ctrl-c and restart. It works. Other ports compile fine.


----------

